# Has anyone ever done a ******* Custom wrap?



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I thought that would be a good idea.. please post pictures if you have any..


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

i think redskinsfan posted some pics of one a year or 2 ago.


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

*Possum*

On SOL...he did one


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Skins VT Steelers ..UNC NC State*

Build what ever folks ask me to the VT rod is by far my best rod I ever build.. It just came out perfect.. No pics ... Sorry.. JAM


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

closest thing I got...and I ain't a 'Skins fan:




















Nick @ TW's does phenominal werk...Can't wait to see Walt D's genius.....


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Nice wrap . . . more of a Falcons look though


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

fingersandclaws said:


> Nice wrap . . . more of a Falcons look though


dang...new it had a scent of illegal dog fighten' an' a pos , quitin' head coach...

Maybe the Nitro is RS material :










middle rod...ribbed fer her pleasure


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

i see you love those slosh's! LOL 

what do you call that shrink wrap on the middle rod?




Nserch4Drum said:


> dang...new it had a scent of illegal dog fighten' an' a pos , quitin' head coach...
> 
> Maybe the Nitro is RS material :
> 
> ...


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

& I thought I had it bad, wheres the makoi Al?


----------



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

I looked at the heading fast and my eyes deceived me ...I'm a senior ...I thought it said some other type of skin ...I had to re-read for a correction     opcorn:


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*not the team*

your after, but Here's a pic of a fusion magnum-

done in proper team colors 

















Actually I always thought the ballistic with it's cool red blank would look nice wrapped in burgundy and gold- might give that a shot.

THe hard part might be finding the thread to "exactly " match the official team colors, tho I am sure you can get close.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

You actually let me cast that UGLY rod! Those colors almost made me Bring my lunch back up!!! LOL 

Who wrapped that rod for you?



GO SKINS!




Surf Cat said:


> your after, but Here's a pic of a fusion magnum-
> 
> done in proper team colors
> 
> ...


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*"cowboy rod" wrapped by*

Jim @ Hatteras jack.

The logo was done by weaving thread, it might be easier to get a graphics shop to build a custom logo decal, assuming you don't run into copyright issues. I have someone I can check with.

:fishing:


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

Redskins = Gudebrod 206 (Garnet) + Gudebrod 200 (Sunburst)

Dont use color preserver and it will just fade away like the Beloved Redskins...


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Why would you ruin such a fine blank with that ugly logo? I think the value of that rod just dropped by 50%... 



Surf Cat said:


> your after, but Here's a pic of a fusion magnum-
> 
> done in proper team colors
> 
> ...


----------



## texas sharker (Nov 20, 2007)

surf cat:

now THAT is a REAL NICE rod.

otoh, i just cannot understand WHY anyone would want a DEAD-skin rod. (CHUCKLE)

GOOD LUCK out on the water, ts
Dallas Cowboy fanatic since '61


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Cowboy fan since 1961? WoW! How can a man make the same mistake for 46 straight years? :--|



texas sharker said:


> surf cat:
> 
> now THAT is a REAL NICE rod.
> 
> ...


----------



## Frogfish (Nov 6, 2007)

Psssh, Redskins? Just wrap a purple and gold #28 on your rod and you'll be set for life.


----------



## Freddrum (May 19, 2000)

*Had Tres from Hatteras outfitters turn 1*

Outcast blank in burgundy and gold done by Wayne Folkes. Just about killed the cowboy fanatic Tres..........


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Puppy Mullet said:


> Redskins = Gudebrod 206 (Garnet) + Gudebrod 200 (Sunburst)
> 
> Dont use color preserver and it will just fade away like the Beloved Redskins...


Will have to check those colors out next time I'm at my supply shop. 

Much as it goes against my inner most being (cowboy fan since 60) I'm starting to brainstorm on some ideas for a skins rod.



> [Just about killed the cowboy fanatic Tres........../QUOTE]
> 
> Shoot, didn't know that about Tres--- he just went up a couple notches on my respectability meter
> 
> :fishing:


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Deadskin*

sounds like it's got the Skunk on it before it even gets close to the water .........

See I got a Bengals wrap .... Tiger wrap ...lol


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

i was just gonna say i remember when you said you were gonna add to you blue and silver crap, then i went:--| j/k...or am i.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*I just checked*

with one of the major decal companies. They informed me that most sport franchises will grant permission to use their logos, likeness, etc, in a limited arrangement, when builders want to build a specialty item like a custom rod in team colors and specifically use the team's logo. THe decal company stated they had produced most of the logos related to NFL teams,and would do so as long as you get permission from the team on their company letterhead.

That pretty much means the skies the limit in terms of what can be done to "customize" a rod for someone in team colors.

:fishing:


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Recently did this one for a lady that wanted a ******* theme on a rod for her husband's Christmas gift. Feather inlay white with yellow tips to match the helmet. Gold and burgandy theme on bass rod; hand turned cork grips. Sorry photo quality is a little poor.

Man's name went in the gold blank above grip.

Walt


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

WALT D. said:


> Recently did this one for a lady that wanted a ******* theme on a rod for her husband's Christmas gift. Feather inlay white with yellow tips to match the helmet. Gold and burgandy theme on bass rod; hand turned cork grips. Sorry photo quality is a little poor.
> 
> Man's name went in the gold blank above grip.
> 
> Walt


Walt, most excellent, I had thought about the feather inlay possibilities,especially regarding the redskins. Mind if I ask about the feathers? Wasn't sure if they were available in the proper colors. Definitely has the redskins look to it.

I've been wanting to try a feather inlay for some time. Any do's or don'ts ?

(I have a few feather tutorials, just haven't made the leap yet.) Specifacally, I'm wondering if the feathers in white with yellow trim were available commercially, or if you had to doctor them somehow. (not asking for the how!)


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

My God man, you have to ask yourself. Self, why would anyone want too? :--|

Heres the only money rod in this thread! 










*Go Cowboys!* *The Deadskins SUCK!*


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Surf Cat said:


> Walt, most excellent, I had thought about the feather inlay possibilities,especially regarding the redskins. Mind if I ask about the feathers? Wasn't sure if they were available in the proper colors. Definitely has the redskins look to it.
> 
> I've been wanting to try a feather inlay for some time. Any do's or don'ts ?
> 
> (I have a few feather tutorials, just haven't made the leap yet.) Specifacally, I'm wondering if the feathers in white with yellow trim were available commercially, or if you had to doctor them somehow. (not asking for the how!)



Surf Cat,

I don't have any secrets, and I'm willing to share whatever I can. The feather trick was simple enough; first I did the inlay with the white feathers and after they dried (CP) I added the little yellow tips. I just cut off the appropriate size and CP'd them over the white until I got the color I wanted. It actually took 3 layers of white and 2 layers of yellow to get the color and look I wanted. (at least right from my vantage point) I will say the photos don't do the rod justice.

Feather inlays aren't that hard to do; the first time you try you'll learn a ton, after that it's a piece of cake. 

Shoot me a PM or email if you want more detail.

Walt


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

WALT,

thanks for sharing, much appreciated.



Hat-- bout time I recieved some back up help !!



J/k A friend of mine has been bugging me to death to do a feather inlay for him- maybe ir's time !!

:fishing:


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

Feathers on a ******* rod thats very clever.


----------

